# Altes verloren



## Garanmar (4. Juli 2018)

Servus zusammen,
jetzt kommt mal ne kleine herausforderung und zwar geht es um ein altes spiel was ich suche 
dazu habe ich allerdings nicht viele infos aber das was ich weiß ist folgendes:
es gab immer eine defcon warnung im sinne von 1-5 sprich es hat ne stimme gesagt DEFCON 1 und soweiter
es gab 2 fraktionen einmal Menschen die konnten kleine panzer bis hin zu großen panzern bauen und raketenwerfern etc.
und es gab einmal eine maschinen fraktion die kommten 2 läufer und 4 läufer bauen (so ähnlich wie quasi der AT-ST von star wars) das habe ich vor ungefähr über 10 jahren gespielt also hat es schon ein gewisses alter allerdings habe ich nicht mehr infos bzw. nicht mehr erinnerungen man konnte auch gebäude bauen etc. aber mehr weiß ich leider nicht ich hoffe es kann mir einer weiter helfen ^^  

mfg.


----------



## Zybba (4. Juli 2018)

Du suchst wahrscheinlich nach einem Echtzeitstrategiespiel?
Leider fällt mir zu deiner Beschreibung erst mal keins ein.

Hast du noch weitere Tipps?
Gab es sicher nur diese zwei Fraktionen oder evtl. mehr?
Hast du es im Multi- oder Singleplayer gespielt?
Gab es auch Luft- oder Wassereinheiten?
Wie sahen die Umgebungen aus? Wüste, Schnee, Dschungel?
War die Grafik in 2D oder 3D?


----------



## Garanmar (4. Juli 2018)

genau ein echtzeitstrategie spiel 
ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das es nur die 2 gab ist halt wirklich sehr alt
und die landschaft war eher ländlich also sprich wiese bäume dann mal landstraßen zwischen durch standen vielleicht auch mal häuser rum 
lufteinheiten gab es auch wasser glaube ich eher weniger  und wenn man ein gebäude gebaut hat dann wurde es von dem menschen von einem hubschrauber geliefert genau wie die einheiten 
für mehr müsste ich wirklich in meinem gedächtniss graben
und ich glaube es kam keine ress zum sammeln bin mir aber nicht sicher
war im singleplayer
ob es einen multi gab weiß ich nicht
war aber in nem 3d und in ner recht guten grafik würde vielleicht 2000er bereich schätzen


----------



## Rdrk710 (5. Juli 2018)

Garanmar schrieb:


> genau ein echtzeitstrategie spiel
> ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das es nur die 2 gab ist halt wirklich sehr alt
> und die landschaft war eher ländlich also sprich wiese bäume dann mal landstraßen zwischen durch standen vielleicht auch mal häuser rum
> lufteinheiten gab es auch wasser glaube ich eher weniger  und wenn man ein gebäude gebaut hat dann wurde es von dem menschen von einem hubschrauber geliefert genau wie die einheiten
> ...



War das https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WarGames:_Defcon_1? Also die PC-Version?


----------



## Garanmar (11. Juli 2018)

ja genau !!
das ist es !


----------

